
Fintech platform Synapse raises $33M to build ‘the AWS of banking’ - ecara
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/07/synapse-raises-33m/
======
acjohnson55
Really interesting company, and I'm surprised there's not more traffic on this
post. They seem to provide a large amount of the physical and closed-system
banking services as-a-service, from accounts to cards to loans.

I think the biggest problem I see is that, like AWS, a lot of other companies
have all the same infra in place (even more so in banking) and the margins are
going to vanish.

Their pricing is also opaque and it's difficult to see how the actual model of
partnering with them works.

On the bright side, I think this potentially unlocks a whole new era of
fintech, especially around consumer banking.

